# The Girls Are Back In Town



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got my boat back and tried it for a couple of hours last night before the deluge. Started at 10:00 and put her on the trailer at 12:30 and the storm hit. 20 percent chance of rain. I don't think so. 18 Good solid fish( 15 to 18) and look a little small with the two largest right at 25 inches. Plenty of sign and plenty of bait. Could have filled a cooler with blue crabs. High tide was at 7 and the fish were on the beach at dark.Plenty of fresh tracks of fish that had come and gone. The owner of Great Days Outdoors met me at the launch and wants to go do a gigging video. That could be fun. ​


----------



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

What tides do you prefer to gig? I have always shot for an incoming tide but have had luck just after high tide.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tides*

Night Hunter, I have had my best nights on a rising and high tide. I have found fish on all tides, but for numbers the rising is my choice. This early in the year the fish are migrating back in and hungry and will hit the beach pretty quick after they get in the pass. Later in the year the tides play alot more of a role where and when you will find them.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

When flounder move up to the bank like that at night are they feeding?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Feeding*

Exactly minkmaster, They move up to the beach to skinny water to ambush dinner. It's alot easier to catch lunch in inches of water than feet.I've seen them with their back almost out of the water. A school of glass minnows or finger mullet swims over them and it's on.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

So why do I never hear of people night fishing for flounder.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

SHHHHHHH its a Secret (night fishing for Flounder):thumbup:


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

GIggaMon said:


> SHHHHHHH its a Secret (night fishing for Flounder):thumbup:


Im sorry I couldnt resist :thumbup::whistling::whistling:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice catch!

I have to know how many times of going and getting skunked does one have to put in to be able to bring home dinner like that? Just this year I'm into it about $2K just in fuel,and many many sleepless nights trying to get these things with one fish this year. I have been atleast 40 times,maybe more,and at 130 miles round trip it gets old after awhile.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pm sent*

Drifterfisher PM sent.


----------



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Night Hunter, I have had my best nights on a rising and high tide. I have found fish on all tides, but for numbers the rising is my choice. This early in the year the fish are migrating back in and hungry and will hit the beach pretty quick after they get in the pass. Later in the year the tides play alot more of a role where and when you will find them.


Thanks for the advice. I live in Fairhope and have a great rig for floundering. Mobile Bay just has to cooperate in order to really get on the fish. I have several spots where I've done really well but weather is a huge factor for me. The slightest wind and you can hang it up. I've slipped over to your area a couple times and was not dissapointed. Just a bit to far of a drive and more people than I am used to. Where are you launching? I was guessing Boggy Point. I may hit your area this weekend if the ole lady lets me out to play. Look for the Gator Tail Boat with the big HPS on the front. Feel free to flag me down and have a beer.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Fairhope*

NightHunter I know what you mean about Mobile Bay. I've done very well there, but conditions have to be perfect. Any wind but East and you have dirty water and after a rain forget it. Ft. Morgan is my absolute favorite, but again the conditions have to be right. I live right next door to you in Summerdale. Yes Boggy Point is where I launch, but on weekends everyone with a candle hits the beach and you have to take a number to get on a beach. I still launch at Boggy, but head North to Arnica on weekends. Bear Point is pretty hot right now and the fish have made it all the way to Perdido Beach. I'm in a Sundane skiff and if you see me I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks again boss. I'm going to try to get out there this weekend which means it will be rainy and windy for the next month. Hope to see you there. Good luck


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

*flounder*

did anyone notice the fish with the tapemeasure beside them. one fish is a lefthander one is a righthander. look at there mouths dont see that to often. pretty cool


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Shanester, Check the pics again! They are both the same.


----------



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

*any pics I can see of home made light setups*

I just got my flounder boat out of storage and going again. I have a average setup and would love to see some pics of the rigs you all are useing for maybe some upgrade's for this season to mine.

How deep of water do yall stab in on average?


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Nice*

Bama, hopefully I won't let you have all the fun posting successful trips on here. I'm taking my finals next week and plan on making a few trips afterwards. I'm going to try the new gig head I won that choppedliver makes. I can't wait to see it in action. The big girls should be back in where I normally gig. Also heard the shrimp are back. Now I just need to make room in my freezer for all the filets. Did make a successful gigging trip a few weeks ago, but it involved frogs. We got around 40 which isn't too bad. A little change of pace. Also went out in honey island swamp last saturday and we caught 4 sacks of crawfish. Gotta love Louisiana! :thumbsup:


----------

